
US university cancels subscription with Elsevier - digital55
https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-019-00758-x
======
ColinWright
230 comments:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19273955](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19273955)

